# Any experience with Thermal/Steam burns?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not asking for medical advice, just any experiences & comfort measures.
My burn is right where my wrist bends & man, it hurts! Anything work?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Polysporin, lightly taped gauze covering it and some time.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds worse that any I've had to deal with. My first response is butter, don't know why for sure I think it is the oil.
I looked up the Polysporin jl suggested and it looks similar to the Neosporin I've used for years but the Neosporin is more for healing as opposed to pain relief. Talk to a pharmacists (always found them helpful and free) but maybe something used for sunburns that suppresses the pain as well as improves the healing.

Bud


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

There are two Neosporin products, Original and +pain relief. The second contains pramoxine hydrochloride as a topical anesthetic. 

Another choice would be Bactine pain relieving cleansing spray. It contains lidocaine as a topical anesthetic.

Assuming a first degree burn, either product should provide some relief. 

Putting a gauze wrap or pad over the burn area can help if long sleeves are irritating the burn.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Do not use butter. Burns are caused by an excess of heat, which can linger above normal for quite a while and the butter would help hold in that excess heat. Ice or cold water would be a better thing to apply.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I did a Google and despite my years of using butter the results from my search did agree with SS. I've never really been burned badly (knock on wood) and have always found some relief using the butter. The only positive indication they gave is the butter might shield the burn from the air and temporarily reduce the pain. But definitely not for a serious burn and not for long term. Cold water was indeed the preferred treatment so I'll slap my hand next time as I reach for that butter.

Thanks SS.
Bud


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Meh, just reach for the bread and the toaster along with the butter, Bud!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, it has been my go-to solution for 50 years so I don't think I will be giving it up. But most of my burns are from soldering electronic components or small items like that. But, if cold water is available it will be part of the process. I think my mother got me hooked on butter with her hot home made bread, I can taste it now.

This link definitely doesn't agree with me but does have a good explanation of basic first aid. Maybe I will have to save the butter for that toast.
http://www.gustrength.com/health:basic-first-aid-for-minor-burns

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks! I think you're all right in a way. Esp., funny, is the last sentence in Bud's otherwise formal link, about soy sauce.

I was trying to figure out a non-painful dressing, so I could use my wrist, but can't. It's the nature of the beast, a burn on the inside of your wrist, The wound folds with the wrist. Ow!!!.

From what I understand, flushing with cool water is the first treatment. I've learned to grab a cold jar from the refrigerator, like mayonnaise, jelly, pnut butter, wash it off & put it on the burn, if it's superficial. The glass provides continual coolness for a long time & relieves the pain. Then switch jars.

This is 2nd degree, open blister, 2x4, so I've been using Neosporin & the added analgesic that Oso mentioned, really helps. Plastic surgeons say that keeping the wound moist, helps the cells to grow & fill in the wound. A new can of sterile Crisco also works. Believe it or not, MD recommended.( Remember when it used to be what is dry, wet & what is wet, dry? Well that no longer holds true for burns.) Bud's butter, if unsalted, may have done the same thing. But, not for the initial burn. It can hold in heat like stick/shift said.

It got worse. Last night I woke up with severe itching & hives from the Neosporin which apparently had, in a week, entered the open wound & become systemic ( all over the body). Who knew? There's no usual reason itching & hives should be on the whole length of my arms & spreading. I washed & washed, took Benadryl & apparently survived.:biggrin2: No more Neosporin. The reaction was prob. from using a lot, 20 yrs ago, on a burn & developing a hidden allergy to lg amts.

So, if anyone can think of a nice soft loose dressing, let me know!:wink2:I'm using big, soft surgical dressings & clean Crisco.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Keep us updated, I'm getting an education.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Keep us updated, I'm getting an education.
> 
> Bud


Me, too! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just thinking out loud, but if I remember what you said there are two problems. One is when you are working and the other when you sleep. I've had a couple of casts and although a pain they do keep a joint from flexing. With fingers exposed you might still be able to use that hand for some work. For both day and night they could build the cast with an open front If necessary wrap some gauze around the cast but not touching the skin. Even better would be a strap on brace to do the same but be removable as needed. There is probably something out there.

Bud


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you all for every posts. It is working really well for providing one with learning some better techniques to get oneself learn about the ways one can get rid of the burns faster.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Bud9051 said:


> I looked up the Polysporin jl suggested and it looks similar to the Neosporin I've used for years but the Neosporin is more for healing as opposed to pain relief.


If all you have is Neosporin, it can give some temporary pain relief. I don't know how much for a steam burn, but I was cleaning car parts with some strong degreaser. One of my gloves tore and degreaser got in and coated my hand. I didn't realize it tore at first, and must have had degreaser on my hand for a good 5mins. When I went to wash my hand, it started hurting with a bad burning sensation. I had a chemical burn. Once dry from washing, it was too painful to even try to move my fingers. All I had was a big tube of Neosporin and I coated my entire hand in it. Within minutes, the pain was gone and I was able to get help.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

r0ckstarr said:


> If all you have is Neosporin, it can give some temporary pain relief. I don't know how much for a steam burn, but I was cleaning car parts with some strong degreaser. One of my gloves tore and degreaser got in and coated my hand. I didn't realize it tore at first, and must have had degreaser on my hand for a good 5mins. When I went to wash my hand, it started hurting with a bad burning sensation. I had a chemical burn. Once dry from washing, it was too painful to even try to move my fingers. All I had was a big tube of Neosporin and I coated my entire hand in it. Within minutes, the pain was gone and I was able to get help.


As Oso mentioned, there is pramoxine hydrochloride in some Neosporin. It does help with the pain. That must be some strong degreaser. The burn healed nicely but it took a lot of work. It's dark brown, but I have to remember to use sunblock. It's new skin. 

A Dr. mentioned that a lot of people develop allergies to part of the cream.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I reduce the temperature as quickly as possible with cold water then follow that with ice cubes if available. Once the temper reduction is complete then I go for the neosporin or some of those other longer term helpful products.


----------

